# Buying new impact wrench - which one?



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

Hi all. I am treating myself to a new 1/2" air impact wrench. I am looking for opinions on the Brand/Model to look for. I want a wrench that is tough and reliable, and with enough torque that I can use it on 1 1/4" sockets with the upsize adapters. I'm fed up with the junk I was sold the last time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Ingersoll Rand



enough said


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Ditto


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Definetely IR,I have one Snap-on 1/2" I like for tires,since its much lighter than the IR,but if you need the most power in a 1/2"go IR.If you will be handling it all day,and weight is a concern,and your only loosening tires,and small stuff,the snap-on is a better choice,since it is much lighter,qiueter,and smoother than the IR,but is not as strong.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

IR Nascar edition, has more reverse ft lbs than standard IR 1/2" drive
I spoke with an IR rep last night, and in October they are releasing a new 15.8 CFM 5 hp 80 gal compressor, and you get a free 1/2" drive impact with it. Priced at 899.00
Dino


----------



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

I ended up getting a Husky from Home Depot. It has a lifetime warrantee (!) and 500 ft lb of reverse torque. And its an no-questions warrantee.

I registered it in my son's name - he's 5 1/2 months old and should live longer than me  to make use of the warrantee.

It works great - will remove fasteners at 60 psi that the old one wouldn't touch at 125 psi.


----------

